# Reputation System Change



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, NFers.  As many of you are aware the reputation system has created multiple problems with rep whoring, revenge negging, and gang negging being the more prominent problems.  Over the years measures have been taken to deal with these problems.  We've slashed and sealed those that have performed those actions but sadly they did little to stop the problems.

Of these problems it is perhaps rep whoring that perverts the original intent of the reputation system the most.  Sealing and slashing people has done little to stem the mass rep whoring.  Shortly after the Battlestars FC rep circle was slashed and sealed I began to think of options to deal with rep whoring besides just sealing and slashing people which can often cut down on a person's enjoyment of NF.  Being reactive just isn't enough nor is the threat of seals/slashes adequate.  Luckily I was able to come up with something that seemed to be an ideal option.  It took a while but the staff will finally be implement my method of dealing with rep whoring. 

The idea is to make repwhoring more difficult by making the increase or decrease in a user's reputation points be invisible to the user...essentially we will make a user's total reputation points be invisible.  

*What Does This Change?*

For the most part when it comes to the reputation system there will practically be no change. Users will still gain and lose reputation points like they do now. Zaru will keep his 16+ million rep points and the rep power formula will still be the same. Users will go up and down rep ranks like they do now. Rep will still be a viable "payment" option for those that make sets for others and so on though it might be a bit less effective.  The only physical change is that a user's total reputation points will be hidden from him or her.  

The intent behind this change is to have people be left without a numerical indication of any increase or decrease to their rep points.  People that have been negged may not care so much, and thus mitigating any problems as a result of it, about being negged if they don't know how many points were lost and thus only have a vague sense of loss.  Eventually I'm hoping that people will stop caring about negs once they've gotten used to there being no rep points.  Rep whores may lose much of their enthusiasm for repwhoring if they have no visible indication of how far they've increased their rep beyond what will be visible to them through their rep rank.  Its one thing to rep whore when you can see your rep points increase, it's another to rep whore when you have no idea of what your points are.  

Over time I hope that users will lose all interest in their rep points and thus stop repwhoring.


*What will be the point of reputation without those rep points?*

The point of rep won't change if a user's rep points are not visible. It will still remain a system that can be used to express approval or disapproval of a post/set/etc...it might even get us closer to that ideal since the points won't be there for people to obsess over.

While it is more than likely that this possible change won't be as effective as I hope it to be I'm sure that it will be a better rep system than what we have now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 31, 2014)

> Of these problems it is perhaps rep whoring that *perverts* the original intent of



That spell check tho?


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> That spell check tho?



??????????


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> ??????????



I think you mean _prevents_.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 31, 2014)

I saw what you deleted, Shaka.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> I think you mean _prevents_.



No, I used it correctly I believe. 



> per?vert  (pər-v?rt′)
> 
> 1. To cause to turn away from what is right, proper, or good; corrupt.


----------



## SLB (Mar 31, 2014)

We'll see how this goes


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> No, I used it correctly I believe.



Just do what I tell you.


----------



## SLB (Mar 31, 2014)

Preet if this doesn't work and general whoring and caring for rep continues, are you just going to throw in the towel once and for all?


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

moody said:


> Preet if this doesn't work and general whoring and caring for rep continues, are you just going to throw in the towel once and for all?



Maybe.  I've definitely moved away from getting rid of the reputation system and other options to deal with rep whoring aren't really ideal.  Anyways, we'll see how things go over the coming months.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

I thought something was wrong with the forum skins when I noticed that the number disappeared


----------



## Garfield (Mar 31, 2014)

Now that points don't exist, we can make threads like, "Post screenshot of your recent reps"?


----------



## SLB (Mar 31, 2014)

I see no reason why not


----------



## Krippy (Mar 31, 2014)

FUCKING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

I QUIT


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

adee said:


> Now that points don't exist, we can make threads like, "Post screenshot of your recent reps"?



Well, the points still exist but they are invisible.  If you're talking about making them in the Resort then ask the section staff.  Right now it might be a bit of a problem but later down the line I'm sure that it won't be. 

Zaru, for now yes but as time goes on that won't really be possible.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

So there will never be a top rep list again?  For obvious reasons


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> So there will never be a top rep list again?  For obvious reasons



Nope.  The rep list given a few weeks ago was the last one.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm sure there's a mathematical model to acquire your amount with a small margin of error by repping noobs

Math will find a way


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2014)

Negged           .


----------



## Bonly (Mar 31, 2014)

I find this to be a bit silly and not a fan of it


----------



## Cromer (Mar 31, 2014)

Interesting, I guess


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 31, 2014)

What day is it tomorrow? Sorry, can't check my calendar at the moment and this seemed like the best place to ask.


----------



## Babby (Mar 31, 2014)

Well this is good, now I won't have to see my rep.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Huge flaw in this.
A member can ask a mod to see what points he has from time to time.
Its not like all mods will refuse to divulge this.

Better idea would be that once a year all rep points get a restart. They all start from 0
This way some people would care for rep rather then whoring without purpose.


----------



## Babby (Mar 31, 2014)

*cough* April Fools *cough*


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Negged. Don't like the idea, just liked whoring.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh right, its April fools, still neg the fucker.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Also more fail.
Everyone try repping you're own post and you will see the points.

If this is a prank its a failed one.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 31, 2014)

April fails day

has a nice ring to it


----------



## Jagger (Mar 31, 2014)

Question, can Dream completely remove a neg from his CP? Because if he can, then, negging him will be pointless.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

I doubt any admin is petty enough to remove their own negs unless it's stretching their cp or something similarly annoying


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2014)

Stupid Idea, it won't fix shit.

April Fools, stupid prank.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

pffft please
more motivation to whore


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

vrsrs


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I doubt any admin is petty enough to remove their own negs unless it's stretching their cp or something similarly annoying



If I were an admin, I'd remove my own neg, and then plaster it on the CP of the person who negged me, as well as on the CP's of three generations of his descendants.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> If I were an admin, I'd remove my own neg, and then plaster it on the CP of the person who negged me, as well as on the CP's of three generations of his descendants.



I'm pretty sure that's why you're not an admin


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

Shin said:


> Huge flaw in this.
> A member can ask a mod to see what points he has from time to time.
> Its not like all mods will refuse to divulge this.
> 
> ...



That is a bit of a flaw but mods can tell people quite a bit of stuff but they don't because they know better.  I'm sure that some might reveal one's rep points but for most that likely won't be the case. 



Shin said:


> Also more fail.
> Everyone try repping you're own post and you will see the points.
> 
> If this is a prank its a failed one.



I needed Reznor to get around to editing a Phrase which he did just now. ^_^


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

Neferpitou said:


> *cough* April Fools *cough*



He could've chosen a better date.



Shin said:


> Also more fail.
> Everyone try repping you're own post and you will see the points.
> 
> If this is a prank its a failed one.



I think anyone with half a brain noticed that. As it stands, two solutions would be "flatten the ranks" or do away with the bloody thing altogether.

Still, he was too obvious with this one.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Aaaand he fixed it


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

Now our growth will be blind. I wonder what would happen if Preetor removed the ranks too. People will still repwhore in the dark by using ranks as an estimate.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Stupid Idea, it won't fix shit.
> 
> April Fools, stupid prank.



I don't expect it to entirely fix every rep problem but I do expect it to get people to stop caring so much about the points after they've gotten used to not seeing them.  Whether that can translate to a reduction in rep points is something that remains to be seen.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

Flatten the ranks...


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> I think anyone with half a brain noticed that.


anyone with half their brain devoted to pressing their own button 



Sleipnyr said:


> As it stands, two solutions would be "flatten the ranks" or do away with the bloody thing altogether..



better solution: people like you and shin stop giving a fuck


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

i cant get the satisfaction of seeing my numbers rise now
ergo i need to whore more to satisfy the crave!!


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

preet i am being srs here
this aint a solution
you are going to magnify the problem tenfold
but
eh
who am i kidding
this'll be fun


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> I don't expect it to entirely fix every rep problem but I do expect it to get people to stop caring so much about the points after they've gotten used to not seeing them.  Whether that can translate to a reduction in rep points is something that remains to be seen.



A company with millions of people tried something similar, they had an Elo rating system, and instead of actually taking the time to fix the problem with the way the numbers were calculated, they hid the numbers and slapped categories over top of them hoping people would care less about how much "elo" they had.

You know what changed? Not a god damn thing.


----------



## Seiji (Mar 31, 2014)

Will this change cut a lot of e-penises? If yes then please don't take it back


----------



## Stannis (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Hi, NFers.  As many of you are aware the reputation system has created multiple problems with rep whoring, revenge negging, and gang negging being the more prominent problems.  Over the years measures have been taken to deal with these problems.  We've slashed and sealed those that have performed those actions but sadly they did little to stop the problems.
> 
> Of these problems it is perhaps rep whoring that perverts the original intent of the reputation system the most.  Sealing and slashing people has done little to stem the mass rep whoring.  Shortly after the Battlestars FC rep circle was slashed and sealed I began to think of options to deal with rep whoring besides just sealing and slashing people which can often cut down on a person's enjoyment of NF.  Being reactive just isn't enough nor is the threat of seals/slashes adequate.  Luckily I was able to come up with something that seemed to be an ideal option.  It took a while but the staff will finally be implement my method of dealing with rep whoring.
> 
> ...



tl;dr           .


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

i changed sleepnir's font color to "faggotpink" and it worked

ahaha


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> That is a bit of a flaw but mods can tell people quite a bit of stuff but they don't because they know better.  I'm sure that some might reveal one's rep points but for most that likely won't be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed Reznor to get around to editing a Phrase which he did just now. ^_^



Still the idea of a complete reboot its way better, once a year.

This way everyone can get a chance of having all the ranks and the top dog will have some competition.

And the rep would have propose. Instead of whoring for no reason.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 31, 2014)

I noticed my rep score is gone


----------



## Blunt (Mar 31, 2014)

why not just give everyone the same title again too and just cut the requirements for prizes for set makers in half (iirc, the current requirement is 5 months) to make up the difference? 

rep issues would become nonexistent


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> anyone with half their brain devoted to pressing their own button
> 
> 
> 
> better solution: people like you and shin stop giving a fuck



Just because I made fun of you doesn't mean I gaved a fuck about your neg.
I was laughing at you cuz you where the one who gaved a fuck by giving a neg.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> i cant get the satisfaction of seeing my numbers rise now
> ergo i need to whore more to satisfy the crave!!



Perhaps but I imagine that people, or at least a decent amount, will eventually be discouraged when it comes to repwhoring.      



Bioness said:


> A company with millions of people tried something similar, they had an Elo rating system, and instead of actually taking the time to fix the problem with the way the numbers were calculated, they hid the numbers and slapped categories over top of them hoping people would care less about how much "elo" they had.
> 
> You know what changed? Not a god damn thing.



What company was this and what probelms were generated by the Elo rating system that it had to correct? 



Shin said:


> Still the idea of a complete reboot its way better, once a year.
> 
> This way everyone can get a chance of having all the ranks and the top dog will have some competition.
> 
> And the rep would have propose. Instead of whoring for no reason.



The problem with a reboot is that it would undo everything that a member had "gained".  Some people wouldn't mind but there would be many that would hate losing their points.  Also, it doesn't really work to fix anything...people will still whore.  Perhaps even more than they do now since there would be a chance for them to reasonably be the highest repped person on NF. 



Blunt said:


> why not just give everyone the same title again too and just cut the requirements for prizes for set makers in half (iirc, the current requirement is 5 months) to make up the difference?
> 
> rep issues would become nonexistent



Perhaps one day we might give everyone the same title but for now I'll focus on altering how many points it will require for people to obtain a rank.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> anyone with half their brain devoted to pressing their own button
> 
> 
> 
> better solution: people like you and shin stop giving a fuck



Welp, that's like, one of the first things a curious person does when they join is wonder what will happen.

Your solution is flawed: It's a hierarchy. Solution dismissed.



aiyanah said:


> preet i am being srs here
> this aint a solution
> you are going to magnify the problem tenfold
> but
> ...



Just tenfold? Really?



Homestuck said:


> i changed sleepnir's font color to "faggotpink" and it worked
> 
> ahaha



Better solution: Don't read my posts you dolt...



Blunt said:


> why not just give everyone the same title again too and just cut the requirements for prizes for set makers in half (iirc, the current requirement is 5 months) to make up the difference?
> 
> rep issues would become nonexistent



Pretty spot on actually


----------



## Saturday (Mar 31, 2014)

just reset the whole system


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

Preetor doesn't listen to that one. Apparently.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Hi, NFers.



Preet, you dumb son of a bitch, there are 31 days in March.



Zaru said:


> I doubt any admin is petty enough to remove their own negs unless it's stretching their cp or something similarly annoying



I see you have purposely forgotten the time Preet perpetrated that childish repwhore scandal of 2012.

A wise decision to make on your part, as that was some shameful shit.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

if you wanna see how much rep you have just try to rep yourself ~_~
nothings changed


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> The problem with a reboot is that it would undo everything that a member had "gained".  Some people wouldn't mind but there would be many that would hate losing their points.  Also, it doesn't really work to fix anything...people will still whore.  Perhaps even more than they do now since there would be a chance for them to reasonably be the highest repped person on NF.
> 
> .



The people who rep whore are in top 300. Agreed ?

If they lose all the rep, most of them will not care to do it all over again. Even more when they know in 1 year same thing happens.

The reason for rep whoring is the illusion of being the best. But when you can't be the best or just for a year....

You no longer give a darn.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Perhaps but I imagine that people, or at least a decent amount, will eventually be discouraged when it comes to repwhoring.


this will really change nothing, or just make the problem worse
instead of counting individual numbers people will be counting the green/red blocks in their cp's
it only gets worse from here
soon the fabled unstoppable repwhore of the last generation will make an account here and show you just what i mean
and it will be
fucking glorious!!


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

Shin said:


> The people who rep whore are in top 300. Agreed ?
> 
> If they lose all the rep, most of them will not care to do it all over again. Even more when they know in 1 year same thing happens.
> 
> ...



only like 20 of the people in the top 300 repwhore or have repwhored
jesus why does it even matter, repflation got so out of hand you can find yourself in the top 200 within half a year


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> if you wanna see how much rep you have just try to rep yourself ~_~
> nothings changed



They changed it just now. Try it.



			
				Preetor said:
			
		

> The problem with a reboot is that it would undo everything that a member had "gained". Some people wouldn't mind but there would be many that would hate losing their points. *Also, it doesn't really work to fix anything...people will still whore. Perhaps even more than they do now since there would be a chance for them to reasonably be the highest repped person on NF.*



The solution is rather simple. Keep it as it is, but *give everyone the same rank.* Let's see how badly they will fight to reach- Oh, wait! Yeah, there's nothing to reach at all.


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2014)

I remember when the NF april fools pranks were actually good

The Genesis leak
Merging GB and UG

those were some quality pranks

this is just

boring


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

Shin said:


> Just because I made fun of you doesn't mean I gaved a fuck about your neg.
> I was laughing at you cuz you where the one who gaved a fuck by giving a neg.



on every user page i visit i see you there trying to pretend you think someone's neg was funny because you made them mad, awkwardly overusing  smilies to prove to everyone that you're not upset

when thinking negs come from rage just shows how srs you personally think negging is in the first place

rut roh, this isn't a vm.. you can't delete that embarrassing statement of truth.. what will you do now?!!



Blunt said:


> rep issues would become nonexistent



they're already nonexistent

rep literally doesn't exist


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

preetus moving with the times
now take away usernames in the user cp


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

The stakes were just increased, oooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2014)

Didi said:


> I remember when the NF april fools pranks were actually good
> 
> The Genesis leak
> Merging GB and UG
> ...



The best one was during the spring of 2006, when we all raised our hands into the air, and allowed Vegeta to be powered up again for a single day of mayhem.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> on every user page i visit i see you there trying to pretend you think someone's neg was funny because you made them mad, awkwardly overusing  smilies to prove to everyone that you're not upset
> 
> when thinking negs come from rage just shows how srs you personally think negging is in the first place
> 
> ...



You started crying when you entered the thread with my name in your mouth an now you say I pretend ? 

Everyone knows negs = butthurt 
And people should laugh on those who gave a fuck about those.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2014)

Shin said:


> Everyone knows negs = butthurt
> And people should laugh on those who gave a fuck about those.



As Wil Wheaton once said during a random Comic Con event, when someone says something negative about you, it's actually really not about you at all. Or anything you said or did. It's more about that person not being happy with themselves, or possibly not getting enough attention from their parents.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

negged


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> What company was this and what probelms were generated by the Elo rating system that it had to correct?



Riot Games, the elo rating system is a method for calculating the relative skill levels of players in League of Legends. The problems with it was that it assumed players were placed correctly at the start and any errors could be fixed by "playing more games" the biggest problem however was that the matchmaking aspect would frequently mix players of a large range together and caused a situation known as "elo hell" where because of playing failing to work as a team, people in this level of elo would often get stuck there, even if their skill was too high for it.

Elo hell just became Bronze-Silver, and the problems of getting stuck just repeated themselves. The system is different (ranking vs. reputation), but I actually think it is better. It had a rating decay (something that has been suggested for reputation, yes I know you can't do it but still), and it was competitive. Here the number just get higher but people stay in the same relative positions, unless they are some paragon or a cheater legitimate rep gainer.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> As Wil Wheaton once said during a random Comic Con event, when someone says something negative about you, it's actually really not about you at all. Or anything you said or did. It's more about that person not being happy with themselves, or possibly not getting enough attention from their parents.



So he either has daddy issues or his more of an attention whore.

Wil Wheaton was a smart guy. 



Homestuck said:


> negged



Proving my point


----------



## Stelios (Mar 31, 2014)

I lel'd so hard at the first "negged" comment


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

why am i 24'd


----------



## SLB (Mar 31, 2014)

lel wtf happened?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 31, 2014)

What does this essentially mean? That someone else can see your rep rank, but you can't?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Hi, NFers.



You should keep the rep number hidden and completely shuffle everything with new ranks
Beyond April 1st


----------



## Stannis (Mar 31, 2014)

hey i have the 2nd best rank again 

keep it that way plz


----------



## SLB (Mar 31, 2014)

Preet is easily the most bored individual I have encountered here.

Like damn


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 31, 2014)

The change appears unnecessary for the most part...


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

Shin said:


> So he either has daddy issues or his more of an attention whore.
> 
> Wil Wheaton was a smart guy.
> 
> ...



what point? you and sleep always complain in these threads and beg dream to stop people bullying you with negs and scaring you away from other sections.. then you always try to save face in people's vms by pretending you don't care and you're laughing about how butthurt everyone is after they neg you?

nobody else cares except you.. they're the ones laughing at the way you react

     

am i doing this right?!!! does it  make it look like i'm laughing?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

omg i love your name!!!!


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW said:


> the hell is rep and what can i do with it



disapprove of people's posts when you are very angry at the computer


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2014)

OMG I hate your name!!!!


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2014)

Fucking Homestuck.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Fucking Homestuck.



pfft aiyanah posted first


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> what point? you and sleep always complain in these threads and beg dream to stop people bullying you with negs and scaring you away from other sections.. then you always try to save face in people's vms by pretending you don't care and you're laughing about how butthurt everyone is after they neg you?
> 
> nobody else cares except you.. they're the ones laughing at the way you react
> 
> ...



Umm, you may exclude me from that list now. All I complain is people using rep to act like backseat mods, something that should've gotten them permed by now. That, and it annoys me when people have beef with you and you have no idea what the fuck you did to make them get like this.

I'm not amused, or scared, or pissed. Just plain annoyed.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

WWWWWWWWW said:


> so ok this is rep
> 
> i have one green one and one red one now



yeah thats just about the gist of it
guy with the red one doesn't like you, i think
but that guy that left you a greeny, he likes you, and he is very cool beans


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Alright who circumcised WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
That's not cool yo


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

WWWWWWWWW said:


> i get it now
> 
> give me more internet blocks please



could you be the one???



aiyanah said:


> soon the fabled unstoppable repwhore of the last generation will make an account here and show you just what i mean
> and it will be
> fucking glorious!!



are you the one that will make this place glorious once more????


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Alright who circumcised WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> That's not cool yo



fuck you zaru, i just spat my drink out


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Umm, you may exclude me from that list now. All I complain is people using rep to act like backseat mods, something that should've gotten them permed by now. That, and it annoys me when people have beef with you and you have no idea what the fuck you did to make them get like this.
> 
> I'm not amused, or scared, or pissed. Just plain annoyed.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

nice font colour you got there


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> what point? you and sleep always complain in these threads and beg dream to stop people bullying you with negs and scaring you away from other sections.. then you always try to save face in people's vms by pretending you don't care and you're laughing about how butthurt everyone is after they neg you?
> 
> nobody else cares except you.. they're the ones laughing at the way you react
> 
> ...



I post everywhere and I never asked dream for such a thing. 
I laugh at people who neg its only normal since they gaved a fuck about you. VM in your face made you mad all the way 

You are already mad and you seek attention since your banned from Downtown Konoha.

Try BS somewhere else...


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2014)

moody said:


> Preet is easily the most bored individual I have encountered here.
> 
> Like damn



He is truly living dat Hikikomori life.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 31, 2014)

red isn't that bad of a font color in all honesty


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

oh man, that one time i negged a random post of yours that had nothing to do with me and wasn't offensive in any way.. i was fucking raging

it wasn't cause i saw you crying on everyone else's profile and thought it'd be funny 

it was 100% pure umbrage.. just thinking about it now is giving me acid reflux

where the fuck is the gaviscon


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Freechoice (Mar 31, 2014)

Yo this is definitely some april fools shit

why ya'll getting so worked up

dream is just a bottleweed


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

rep changes are permanent yo


----------



## Magician (Mar 31, 2014)

This prank is very meh.


----------



## SLB (Mar 31, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> rep changes are permanent yo



I just want preet to commit to_ something_


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 31, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> rep changes are permanent yo



My rep, now I have nothing left, except alcohol! 
This is all, because of you.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 31, 2014)

hommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

>they think its a prank


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

Then do what smart people do and put me on Ignore like any normal person. No idea how a post asking for change is offensive.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

WWWWWWWWW said:


> meme arrow



 I know this was done on purpose

But for half a second I was really upset


----------



## SLB (Mar 31, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> My rep, now I have nothing left, except alcohol!
> This is all, because of you.



Actually a nice gif. 

snatching


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2014)

WWWWWWWWW said:


> I see that you're a forum cop
> 
> the member Ken has been calling me names, please put him in forum jail or something
> 
> thanks



An appropriate line of questioning has been initiated, and the matter shall be looked into further.



> *Disclaimer:* Cops is posted on forum location, with the men and women of law enforcement. This post has been made in accordance to the belief that everyone has a fair chance to prove their innocence, or otherwise be considered guilty like a motherfuck.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 31, 2014)

*reads*

No fucks given


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I know this was done on purpose
> 
> But for half a second I was really upset



did you read it as meymey arrow for extra cringe?


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

See? This is what annoys me. No reason given for the hate. *Unjustified* hate is annoying. It's like those neonazi guys...


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2014)

TIL people who neg are literally hitler


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

lol


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> lol



where are the um tags


how


what


are you a wizard


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 31, 2014)

Shin said:


> Huge flaw in this.
> A member can ask a mod to see what points he has from time to time.
> Its not like all mods will refuse to divulge this.
> 
> ...


Bad. Terrible. Horrible.


Neferpitou said:


> *cough* April Fools *cough*


 Not Cool.


Shin said:


> Still the idea of a complete reboot its way better, once a year.
> 
> This way everyone can get a chance of having all the ranks and the top dog will have some competition.
> 
> And the rep would have propose. Instead of whoring for no reason.


That's an even worse idea. 


Didi said:


> I remember when the NF april fools pranks were actually good
> 
> The Genesis leak
> Merging GB and UG
> ...


Merging Golden Byakugan and Uchiha Gods. What a concept.


Detective said:


> As Wil Wheaton once said during a random Comic Con event, when someone says something negative about you, it's actually really not about you at all. Or anything you said or did. It's more about that person not being happy with themselves, or possibly not getting enough attention from their parents.


*The boy?*
​


WWWWWWWWW said:


> the hell is rep and what can i do with it


It isn't edible.


----------



## SLB (Mar 31, 2014)

Probably the shortest reply I've ever seen from AS.

All in all, I doubt there's even 30 words there.


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2014)

Further shitting on the ppl with disabled reputation 

I cant even look at my number in my options anymore to see if I've even been repped.


Can rep pages be enabled for members with disabled rep bars?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

Didi said:


> where are the um tags
> 
> 
> how
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

̣ said:


> Further shitting on the ppl with disabled reputation
> 
> I cant even look at my number in my options anymore to see if I've even been repped.
> 
> ...



>Disables rep
>But wants to see rep

I get that the black dot looks better than the green bar but come on


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2014)

>yamato wood doc scratch

I like it


BUT TELL ME

DAMMIT HS

I THOUGHT WE WERE BROTHERS


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> >Disables rep
> >But wants to see rep
> 
> I get that the black dot looks better than the green bar but come on



I enjoy reps for the messages, not the points.

I've been disabled since I hit le sans almost a decade ago.
Back when that meant something.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

lol


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2014)

Frankly I don't know why rep messages have to be disabled along with your rep bar.

If you didn't want messages then you could just close the header tab, but we don't have that option with this current system.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

once again

who cares



Didi said:


> >yamato wood doc scratch
> 
> I like it
> 
> ...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

i would have gone for the gray if it didn't mean losing out on seeing whats in my cp
and some people have no clue how to minimize the cp so...yeah


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

fuckin lol homestuck


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> i would have gone for the gray if it didn't mean losing out on seeing whats in my cp
> and some people have no clue how to minimize the cp so...yeah



Before this, I'd have to keep note on my rep number displayed in the Options section of the CP and if it changed then I briefly reenabled it to read CP.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2014)

̣ said:


> Can rep pages be enabled for members with disabled rep bars?



Hmm, I might be able to work something work out though you will likely have to join a different usergroup because there are people who would prefer to not see who repped/negged them.


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2014)

If ultimately necessary then that's fine.

However it shouldn't have to be since there is the option to hide the rep page in the upper right corner of the rep page header, thus providing every member an actual choice.

But for all I know, the majority of disablees don't want rep pages?



In short: I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Mar 31, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> It's like those neonazi guys...


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

dream i feel really uncomfortable havng a rep bar. even if i disabled it it would still be there as a little grey box.. can you please make a new usergroup to cater specifically to my pointless whims and change all the blocks into sweetlock brolmes so it looks like this:



and can you make the hovertext like this

[IMG=User wants you to think they are above reputation but they still want to see all the dumb shit you rep them with.]http://www.narutoforums.com/picture.php?albumid=6913&pictureid=75985[/IMG]

i want everybody to think it looks like i'm above using the rep system so i seem cool but i secretly still want to use the rep system without them knowing and thinking i'm not any more cool than they are

i would make a thread in suggestions but you seem to be taking these pointless requests here already so.. you know..


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2014)

What's the guy up there's problem?

Another forum personality? Well what can ya do, I suppose.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

my request is no less valid than yours

don't be greedy


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2014)

Of course it is little guy.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

you want to disable your bar so that everyone thinks you don't care about rep... while still being able to see and use rep

it's nothing but a cosmetic thing 100% motivated by vanity... and so is mine.. if yours is valid then mine is too

you want a grey block that says rep is disabled when it isn't

i want a bunch of oversized sweet bros that say i'm too good for rep

we are fighting for the same cause here, don't try to make us into enemies.. we should join forces and ask dream for even more pointless shit that makes us look cool


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2014)

Gee whiz you nailed it right on the head I tell you what.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

dream make a usergroup that has 5 avatars at once

and give me an extra sig that goes above my posts


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm down for the 5 ava thing


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2014)

​__________________



aiyanah said:


> I'm down for the 5 ava thing



and the extra sig above posts, tell him you're down for that too

dream aiyanah says he's down for the 5 avatars, the extra sig above posts, and both of the pointless fake disabled rep usergroups

give the people what they want


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2014)

How Dream remains motivated to cater to ppl on this forum is beyond me.

He must be Buddhist.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 31, 2014)

so is the rep score coming back


----------



## Selina Kyle (Mar 31, 2014)

heh
heheh
this has gotta be one of the dumbest shit ever attempted 
why not get rid of rep system instead


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2014)

dream can you make the very final rep rank ne plus ultra?
seeing as how it's the best sounding rank and having other ranks above it doesn't make sense


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2014)

I am displeased by this change, since enjoyed being able to see my reputation score and how it was affected by +rep or -rep from other users. Why must all users be forced to deal with this change simply because some users were abusing the system?


----------



## Zorp (Mar 31, 2014)

Came for Homestuck.  Wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 31, 2014)

Someone kill Dream and take over his spot.

Zaru, I nominate you.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 31, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> dream i feel really uncomfortable havng a rep bar. even if i disabled it it would still be there as a little grey box.. can you please make a new usergroup to cater specifically to my pointless whims and change all the blocks into sweetlock brolmes so it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're srs you can make a request in the Community Custom Skins thread.

That's how I got bacon rep bars.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 31, 2014)

what excuse will i have to vm kenneth now that i wont be able to report negs

how will i speak to kenneth
he's so busy

ill have no excuse to speak to him

my dreams of becoming his cherished nakama are dead

narutoforums, you have failed this head cannon


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 1, 2014)

I. I kind of fancy this "can't see the number" thing

II. Homestuck is a very based man

III. He also used the Naruto emote ( for you scum that don't know what it looks like) so according to the Scriptures and by my honor as a sage whore, I have to submit to this man's ideas and vote for them


----------



## Shiorin (Apr 1, 2014)

Uhh... is there a bug with this revamp? My rank got reduced to brilliant future (1500?) but I know I was celestial before. I don't see anything on my rep page that might indicate what's going on.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 1, 2014)

so about that ne plus ultra


----------



## Arcana (Apr 1, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> dream can you make the very final rep rank ne plus ultra?
> seeing as how it's the best sounding rank and having other ranks above it doesn't make sense


I disagree Eternal should be the last rank



Shiorin said:


> Uhh... is there a bug with this revamp? My rank got reduced to brilliant future (1500?) but I know I was celestial before. I don't see anything on my rep page that might indicate what's going on.



There 4 rep ranks now anything under Ascendant is reduced to brilliant future.


----------



## G (Apr 1, 2014)

arpil folls1111111


----------



## scerpers (Apr 1, 2014)

why would eternal be the last rank?
nu plus ultra means there can be nothing higher
doesn't make sense for it not to be the last rank


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2014)

at least i broke through heaven before this happened i guess

assuming the very unlikely assumption that it's actually going to last, because i would think even preet would be able to come up with a better april fools prank than this


----------



## Xin (Apr 1, 2014)

> mfw I can still calculate the total reputation points of everyone


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I thought something was wrong with the forum skins when I noticed that the number disappeared



Same       lol


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 1, 2014)

If this is April fool's Preet, I'm gonna neg you so hard!


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Pointless change ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mods. I'm still going to troll neg. 

Just remove reputation for good, it's completely worthless anyway.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 1, 2014)

Blunt said:


> If you're srs you can make a request in the Community Custom Skins thread.
> 
> That's how I got bacon rep bars.



but the whole point is to make people think we're cooler than we really are by looking like we don't care about stuff we actually do care about a lot

won't work if nobody else can see our fake disabled rep bars


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2014)

what objectve is there to collect points? approval/disapproval can be shown by anyone in their own comments. only way this system work is for some game arena or clubs.
this system gone is good i believe


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2014)

So what's the point of increasing the points you need for ranks?

I dropped all the way back to Ascendant, I don't like this.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Pointless change ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mods. I'm still going to troll neg.
> 
> Just remove reputation for good, it's completely worthless anyway.



Damn son, your avatar turns me on. it's like watching sex on a platter.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Eventually I'm hoping that people will stop caring about negs once they've gotten used to there being no rep points.



Hahahahahahahahahaha

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 1, 2014)

>tries to neg people
>24'd


Fuck this, bruh.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> So what's the point of increasing the points you need for ranks?
> 
> I dropped all the way back to Ascendant, I don't like this.



Indeed.

I broke through Heaven already. WTF is this shit? 



A. Waltz said:


> Damn son, your avatar turns me on. it's like watching sex on a platter.


----------



## SLB (Apr 1, 2014)

Pretty sure he just switched the rank names around to these three ranks.

Your value is probably still over 2 million, klue.


----------



## ̣ (Apr 1, 2014)

First I couldn't see my rep page, then I couldn't see my rep points.

Now I cant see anything.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 1, 2014)

̣ said:


> First I couldn't see my rep page, then I couldn't see my rep points.
> 
> Now I cant see anything.



You're finally free from the system, flee, you fool


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

A. Waltz said:


> Damn son, your avatar turns me on. it's like watching sex on a platter.


its funny that its exacly you who said this


----------



## Justice (Apr 1, 2014)

I went from Celestial to having a brilliant future.

Like the Blind thing, this is just some April's fool joke so I'm not mad.


----------



## SLB (Apr 1, 2014)

what if it isn't? 

what if you lost it all?


----------



## Flynn (Apr 1, 2014)

these changes are whack, yo

rep me if you agree


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2014)

we get the blind title cause we cant see its not a joke
blind ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
you ruined my username


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 1, 2014)

In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king!


----------



## ̣ (Apr 1, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> You're finally free from the system, flee, you fool



But I am the Matrix.


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 1, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> lol





Didi said:


> TIL people who neg are literally hitler



top lel



Selina Kyle said:


> heh
> heheh
> this has gotta be one of the dumbest shit ever attempted
> *why not get rid of rep system instead*





Klue said:


> Pointless change ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mods. I'm still going to troll neg.
> 
> *Just remove reputation for good*, it's completely worthless anyway.





Renegade Knight said:


> >*tries to neg people
> >24'd
> *
> 
> Fuck this, bruh.



Welcome to the club, guys


----------



## brolmes (Apr 1, 2014)

> blind

that feeling when you have to become disabled instead of becoming a pretty girl who constantly wafts a scent of pink rose petals around her


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I got confirmation.

The numbers being invisible are a permanent change.
The ranks and blind shit are the 1 April joke.


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 1, 2014)

How about just get rid of repping it has no meaning or value.


----------



## creative (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy April fools you dorks.


----------



## Ram (Apr 1, 2014)

Very disorientating.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 1, 2014)

If this is real I don't see why the Mods don't just get rid of the Rep System entirely.

It's long been used as a means of slandering someone or insulting them, the only difference is it's harder to report than in an actual post.


----------



## eluna (Apr 1, 2014)

From transcendent I became ascedant, I will cry...


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> How about just get rid of repping it has no meaning or value.



Funny, that you would suggest such a thing.


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 1, 2014)

CM Pope said:


> If this is real I don't see why the Mods don't just get rid of the Rep System entirely.
> 
> *It's long been used as a means of slandering someone or insulting them, the only difference is it's harder to report than in an actual post.*




Go on and try beating that with a jackhammer into the staff's head! It won't happen unless someone locates Preet's home and puts a gun to his head telling him that he's dead meat unless he does it and makes sure it stays that way!

Joke or not, this bullshit is making me nauseous already.


----------



## Monark (Apr 1, 2014)

if you nerds are gonna queef about invisible cp numbers, remember you can always ask a mod

or something


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Monark said:


> if you nerds are gonna queef about invisible cp numbers, remember you can always ask a mod
> 
> or something



Exactly.

/thread


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2014)

no one cares about the numbers
gimme back my cute rank you fucktards


----------



## Monark (Apr 1, 2014)

pretty sure that isn't the way to get it back, my dear


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 1, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> no one cares about the numbers
> gimme back my cute rank you fucktards



oh good lord


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Apr 2, 2014)

eluna said:


> From transcendent I became ascedant, I will cry...


You think that's bad? I went from guardian of the faith to brilliant future in one day...


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 2, 2014)

Many of us went from ?bermensch to Le sans pareil

Many of us shrugged
Le sans pareil sounds pretty cool anyway


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2014)

too many people with lsp
without equal sounds kind of silly now


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Apr 2, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Many of us went from ?bermensch to Le sans pareil
> 
> Many of us shrugged
> Le sans pareil sounds pretty cool anyway


Is this new rep system the cause of the drop in our rep levels?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 2, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> too many people with lsp
> without equal sounds kind of silly now


You're eternal Scorp
You've got a great rank, too


Musiclover1995 said:


> Is this new rep system the cause of the drop in our rep levels?



I assume so, yes


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Apr 2, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> You're eternal Scorp
> You've got a great rank, too
> 
> 
> I assume so, yes


Ok! I thought I was gang negged...glad that isn't the case!


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2014)

it's not ne plus ultra so i don't care


----------



## Xin (Apr 2, 2014)

Ne plus ultra a shit


----------



## BashFace (Apr 2, 2014)

I guess I can understand the point in doing this but because it's not visible doesn't mean it won't persist I guess its all just trial and error. 

I know that if someone keeps negging me I will report it, so I don't know why anyone else wouldn't do that or wouldn't persist with repwhoring if they intend on it in the first place. 

I have a brilliant future, yeah right. 

I just realised this would just make everything worse by removing the incentive to report.


----------



## BashFace (Apr 2, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> How about just get rid of repping it has no meaning or value.



Sounds like someone's bleeding from the butt.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 2, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Go on and try beating that with a jackhammer into the staff's head! It won't happen unless someone locates Preet's home and puts a gun to his head telling him that he's dead meat unless he does it and makes sure it stays that way!
> 
> Joke or not, this bullshit is making me nauseous already.


----------



## SLB (Apr 2, 2014)

This... is still a thing?

Preet is committing?

Good job, bro


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## brolmes (Apr 2, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before negging Sleipnyr again.


----------



## Monark (Apr 2, 2014)

Although, Preet, you do realize this change pretty much destroys the purpose of the Blender...

not sure what it will have to say on this


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Funny, that you would suggest such a thing.





BashFace said:


> Sounds like someone's bleeding from the butt.



It's long been used as a means of slandering someone or insulting them, the only difference is it's harder to report than in an actual post. That's why sad cunts neg people so much. I really could care less if my rep bar was a freaking rainbow. It means nothing to me, like most people's opinions.



Sleipnyr said:


> Go on and try beating that with a jackhammer into the staff's head! It won't happen unless someone locates Preet's home and puts a gun to his head telling him that he's dead meat unless he does it and makes sure it stays that way!
> 
> Joke or not, this bullshit is making me nauseous already.



This is great.


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 2, 2014)

...No such problem here...


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 2, 2014)

Also *ignores*


----------



## SLB (Apr 2, 2014)

Monark said:


> Although, Preet, you do realize this change pretty much destroys the purpose of the Blender...



What makes you say that?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2014)

doesn't really destroy anything
doesn't even help stop rep whoring
people are still going to rep whore no matter what unless you get rid of the reputation system altogether


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2014)

I guess that my pranks just suck too much.  Don't worry, none of you will have to deal with them again.


----------

